# Me



## Shotokan_Tiger_2020 (Jun 15, 2021)

I currently study Shotokan Karate under Joel Ertl and his wife Anita Bendickson.

I have an 8th Kyu in the style

The school I go to can be found here





						Midwest Karate Association – A traditional Shotokan Karate dojo
					






					mwkarate.com


----------



## Cynik75 (Jun 15, 2021)

Are you bragging or complaining?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 15, 2021)

Cynik75 said:


> Are you bragging or complaining?


Maybe just informing?


----------



## Urban Trekker (Jun 15, 2021)

Cynik75 said:


> Are you bragging or complaining?


He's showing credentials.  Though I probably wouldn't have done that.  That's probably just the right amount of information for someone to dox you with.  I'm also not sure that he wants to attach his dojo's and/or kancho's name to anything he says here.


----------



## Goldendawn8 (Jun 15, 2021)

Cynik75 said:


> Are you bragging or complaining?


Some people are compelled testify to their self worth. Too bad many martial artists also fall victim to this.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jun 16, 2021)

It's pretty typical for people to introduce what style they practice and where they are in their training when they post here. It helps the rest of us get an idea of who we're talking to as well.


----------



## Shotokan_Tiger_2020 (Jun 16, 2021)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> It's pretty typical for people to introduce what style they practice and where they are in their training when they post here. It helps the rest of us get an idea of who we're talking to as well.


Exactly why I did this post.

Why would I brag? Real martial artists don't do that.

I feel if I did not promote the school that I study at, you all would not take me seriously in my devotion to the martial arts.


----------



## Buka (Jun 16, 2021)

Shotokan_Tiger_2020 said:


> Exactly why I did this post.
> 
> Why would I brag? Real martial artists don't do that.
> 
> I feel if I did not promote the school that I study at, you all would not take me seriously in my devotion to the martial arts.


Not a darn thing wrong with what you posted.

C'mon fellas, lighten up. It's the format of being on line that causes all this. If we were all hanging out and training none of this would go on.


----------



## geezer (Jun 16, 2021)

Shotokan_Tiger_2020 said:


> I currently study Shotokan Karate under Joel Ertl and his wife Anita Bendickson.
> 
> I have an 8th Kyu in the style
> 
> ...


OK. That's all good   ...now what? Is there more... a question or comment?

....Otherwise ....uhm ...Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Cynik75 (Jun 17, 2021)

Why so serious?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Jun 17, 2021)

lol.. this place is too brutal


----------



## isshinryuronin (Jun 17, 2021)

Shotokan_Tiger_2020 said:


> I currently study Shotokan Karate under Joel Ertl and his wife Anita Bendickson.
> 
> I have an 8th Kyu in the style
> 
> ...


Welcome.  I think the problem some of us are having with this post is that as a discussion forum, we have an aversion to its use as a tool of self-promotion or advertising, as sometimes in the past  Not that this was your intention.  As a beginner, you're probably excited about your dojo and teachers - that's great!  So, you took a couple of light hits, here.  Just like in the dojo, shake it off and keep going.  You can learn a lot on this site and have some fun, too.


----------



## MadMartigan (Jun 17, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> Just like in the dojo, shake it off and keep going. You can learn a lot on this site and have some fun, too.


While I believe that the appropriate place to put this information is in the About section of your profile (so anyone who's curious can look it up); as someone who was new here not that long ago I can understand that it takes some trial and error.

Ideally, there would be a simple (1 thread) place that you can't miss when you 1st set up your profile that quickly sets out the basics of the site... or we can all just be patient when someone new comes in and starts working through the self-directed learning curve.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 17, 2021)

D Hall said:


> While I believe that the appropriate place to put this information is in the About section of your profile (so anyone who's curious can look it up); as someone who was new here not that long ago I can understand that it takes some trial and error.
> 
> Ideally, there would be a simple (1 thread) place that you can't miss when you 1st set up your profile that quickly sets out the basics of the site... or we can all just be patient when someone new comes in and starts working through the self-directed learning curve.


There is. Getting people to read things like that is the problem. The appropriate place for intro threads is the Meet & Greet subforum. Which is where this is.


----------

